# Cool Espresso Machines



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

If you see a machine, snap and share.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Alghero, Sardinia


----------



## onlyonearrow (Apr 1, 2018)

Clyde Muirshiel Regional Park


----------



## ChrisBy (Jul 30, 2018)

onlyonearrow said:


> Clyde Muirshiel Regional Park


Is this in use?!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Carluccios, York.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ with matching milk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

onlyonearrow said:


> View attachment 36589
> 
> 
> Clyde Muirshiel Regional Park


I couldn't help it I just immediately thought of this...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

@onlyone arrow

Wot ?? No eagle ??


----------



## Gm7dha (Jun 17, 2018)

onlyonearrow said:


> View attachment 36589
> 
> 
> Clyde Muirshiel Regional Park


Will need to visit this again! Usually cycle up Misty Law but a slight detour might be in order next time!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Saw this dream boat of a machine in Bushy Park, London.

It was actually just outside the main cafe, the Pheasantry....


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Cafe Rouge, Chiswick


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

devocion, New York.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

no snap shot, but that San Remo Cafe Racer is one ace of a machine...










in any colour/material combo there is


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's one I took a pic of a few years ago when on holiday in Edinburgh..










Nice...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Here's one I took a pic of a few years ago when on holiday in Edinburgh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but there's a bit of a WTF moment underneath... especially the terminal strip


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

^ that's not a terminal strip &#8230;. its just a mirage











actually im concerned they have wired the front light into the 20Amp circuit the machine runs off


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hasi said:


> no snap shot, but that San Remo Cafe Racer is one ace of a machine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the privilege of using one of these on a home barista course at Extract a couple of weeks back! Awesome machine, shame I don't have a kitchen big enough... or the money to buy one


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I had the privilege of using one of these on a home barista course at Extract a couple of weeks back! Awesome machine, shame I don't have a kitchen big enough... or the money to buy one


haha or the money to buy a kitchen big enough...

Actually it's pretty mean to put future home baristas onto such a machine, isn't it? Even as a café you'd need to rob a fat piggy bank to fund a beast like that. But let's just dream on


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Actually it's pretty mean to put future home baristas onto such a machine, isn't it?


I thought it was harsh trying to get people to steam milk on something with what seems like more HP than most cars also considering out of everyone there, I had the most experience with latte art (which really isn't saying much...)



Hasi said:


> Even as a café you'd need to rob a fat piggy bank to fund a beast like that.


At least if I show my other half this machine and tell her the price, she'll think the Lelit Bianca is a bargain and I'll have it sooner than I thought


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I had the privilege of using one of these on a home barista course at Extract a couple of weeks back! Awesome machine, shame I don't have a kitchen big enough... or the money to buy one


As did I, last weekend in fact (same home barista course)

I reckon if i emptied my kitchen i could fit a 2 group in...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

adz313 said:


> As did I, last weekend in fact (same home barista course)
> 
> I reckon if i emptied my kitchen i could fit a 2 group in...


sounds like a plan!

Don't forget to post a few pics once you're all set


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hasi said:


> sounds like a plan!
> 
> Don't forget to post a few pics once you're all set


You'll have to imagine it, I suspect its arrival would signify my departure!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

At an aviation trade event in London today. Most stands had some form of Nespresso shambles.

But alas, a Dutch company only went and shipped a Faema E61 Jubile over with them!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't wait to post on here in a couple of days. Eagerly awaiting reveal shots from LCF


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I can't wait to post on here in a couple of days. Eagerly awaiting reveal shots from LCF


Fantastic - I can't wait now either!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic - I can't wait now either!


I have a couple of sneak peek photos but not spoiling it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's my entry


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hahaaa so that's what you've been up to...


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Here's my entry


Nice bit of wood there...









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome work joey but illy in a can ?????



joey24dirt said:


> Here's my entry


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Awesome work joey but illy in a can ?????


Nothing to do with me mate, I wasn't there haha


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I didn't try a coffee, purely because I didn't believe they really knew what they were doing. But interesting machine though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamthor (Jan 20, 2020)

This was in the local coffee shop I went recently. ❤


----------

